
Verbling: Communicate with your dog like never before - mmarcant
https://www.verbling.com/woof
======
chicagoBears76
Nice! Aything for fish? Cats and dogs can make noise at least but I want to
know what Goldie is thinking.

------
kabkacaana
what...?

or shall i say woof...?

